# I am so excited!



## houndit (Mar 13, 2010)

I am so excited.  I had 51 baby rabbits on the place recently.  Now I have 47 because I sold a few.  I just wanted to show everyone because I am so excited.  I have had rabbits for years, but never had this many at once.  
Here are some pictures of them.  






















And here are a couple proud mothers.  

Amber





Marble





And Pumpkin with her older bunnies that I just sold.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for letting me show them off!     I just love new bunnies!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 14, 2010)

Congratulations! That is one heck of a lot of rabbits!


----------



## asher (Mar 24, 2010)

How fun! And what a lot of feed! haha May I ask what you do with them? Sell as pets, eat, keep them all?

I love that bunch of tan ones.


----------



## houndit (Mar 24, 2010)

I eat them the rest of the year, but right now I sell them for pets.


----------

